# Origin centre?



## bella2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

I've just finished my 6th cycle of which I had treatment with RFC, obviously a -ve result and I have called origin clinic and I have app with consultant next Tuesday. 
My 5 th cycle was with origin and both my dh and I were not happy with the treatment we received after egg collection.

Becaus I am so desperate to get going again and the waiting list at the RFC is so long that I am even considering going back to origin

My question is really- has anyone got any good stories regarding this clinic?  They seem to have a high consultancy turnover!  I wonder why?
If anyone can help I would be most grateful, after all it is £4000 a pop. 

Bella2


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi bella

i am very sorry that you have had another negative cycle   

as regards origin i have been with them for 2 cycles and a natural FET and whilst i have yet to have a positive cycle i found them very good.  i was there under Prof McCLure though so not sure if that made a difference.  i can understand your desperation to get started again but would worry you are rushing into things, especially if you feel your only option is to go somewhere you were previously unhappy with.  do you think you would be able to go through another cycle with them without feeling a bit resentful or bitter?  i would just worry that you would have feelings inside you towards them that would impact on the success of your next cycle.  if you really feel you wouldnt have any of that in your mind then i would say you could give it a try.  but it sounds like you really need to think about it, without the desparation of a failed cycle clouding your judgement.  a lot of girls from NI have tried GCRM in Glasgow or maybe the Lister in London (i think) or i think theres a good clinic in Manchester?  not sure exactly but would this be an option for you?  to go somewhere else that doesnt have the history of negative cycles ?  you can get scans and bloods done at the RFC from what i know so you dont have to take too many trips.  im sure you have probably thought of all this but im just suggesting it so you dont feel you only have one option.  i hope you are able to come to a decision that is right for you x


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was going to have treatment at origin even paid the deposit but I wasn't happy with them and decided not to go through with it we looked at other clinics across the water and I'm glad we did I got a bfp with twins but sadly lost them if you need any info then you can contact me x


----------



## bella2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi there ladies
Thank u so much for your replies. 

Sparkleheart- what u say makes complete sense and my heads all over the place, my dh just wants to make me happy, god love him I have been a mess since the weekend. Hormones have a lot to answer for!!

It sounds like going across the water would b easier if scans and the boring bits could b done at the RFC. 

Walsh- sorry for your loss, I lost a wee girl on my 4th cycle and it is truly devasting. 
If u cud give me any details I would b so grateful because at the minute I feel my options are sooo limited. 
Any help and advice would be gratefully appreciated. 

At origin I went in for ec as usual, was sent home with no concerns, then received the phonecall the next day to let me know about fertilisation and nearly fell over when I was told no fertilisation had occurred. Then there were inconsistensies between the explanations the consultants gave us for this.  

This absolutely tore me apart, even more so than the failed cycles in the RFC. 

As I can make out consultants have changed again and due another 1 in November!!

To go with RFC again, it will probably b 7-8 months before I get to top of self funded treatment list again!!

Please if u can give me info, then I can at least look into the other options and make an informed decision. 

Xx bella2


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Vella I can only comment on gcrm in Glasgow I can't praise them enough have total faith in them I had no probs with scans and things you can either have them done at the the royal or Dr Roberts in Dundonald I wouldn't ask origin as they won't do it as your not having treatment there and gcrm were cheaper than here have a good look at lots of clinics hfea would be a good place to start most clinics will be more than happy to answer any questions you have Good luck x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey missy,

ill keep this simple,

my very first ivf/icsi was with origin,i was only 22,we did not feel happy with the whole cycle wat so ever,  after our negative cycle wit them,we chose sims clinic in dublin,the prices wernt much different but the personal care n treatment was second t none,i even acheived pregnancy with them,they also went out of their way to find me medication that was left over from other peoples cycles just  to save us money  ..... highly recommend them but if your considering overseas,may i please suggest zita west,read her book first on trying to conceive,its about 20pound all in,i got mine on ebay for 3 pound...bargain lol...
any way please feel free to ask any questions u may need answered and hopefully i can help!!

good luck  xxx


----------



## babydust12 (Oct 13, 2011)

hi there,
Hi everyone, 
just thought i would add my experience of Origin.  i am from belfast and have had 3 cycles here in northern ireland, two of which were in origin, one in RFC.  I did not get a positive outcome with Origin, and was disappointed with my care there for various reasons (not just because i got a neg).  The staff turnover rate did alarm me a little.  RFC did get a positive but miscarried early.  I am hitting 40 and needed to get to a clinic with good results for my age group, so I simply decided to go to England.  I found and chose the clinic through the HFEA website  and chose the clinic that had the best results for my age group.  Please take a look  at Origins results on the HFEA website too.  I then went to  England in the Summer 2011 and am now 12 weeks pregnant!!  The clinic staff and embryologists were brilliant.  I am so glad I went.  It is actually cheaper than Origin for IVF but if you add on travelling and accom costs (which btw were v reasonable) it works out around the same.
I must add that my consultant here did not wish me to travel to England at all, as he didnt think I would get any more success there.


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
I didn't have a good experience at Origin either.  As well as the success rates, I would recommend anyone thinking of going there for treatment read the latest HFEA inspection report.
Bump


----------



## bella2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks fir all the info. I think you have confirmed our fears of Origin and we will be declining their offer of a treatment cycle. 
Further to that, I think I will be persueing getting some kind of recognition of a lab error being made. 

I think I will firstly write to the Origin board and let them know my feelings and see what response I get and also to let them know that I will be contacting the HFEA with the information I have. 

I just wish now I had let my DH Persue it at the time, but I was so upset that I wanted to forget all about it. My DH did make his opinion heard several times to various staff at the Origin and each time they denied blame. 

I think going across the water will work out very expensive and very time consuming, plus there are so many to choose from. 
At present it looks like we may go with Sims in Dublin. I spoke to the admin staff today who informed me to fill in the on line form which is very detailed. And they can offer me a consultation in December and treatment would follow very shortly after. 

Decisions decisions. 

Thank you everyone.  
I wish I had found you a year and a half ago and we wouldn't of wasted over £4000 and a tear of heartache with origin. 

Bella2


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi

I also have concerns about origin, i have been through a lot of ivf (see sig ) and the clinic has not impressed me at all, specificly regarding blasts. I was told they do blasts but in all my previous cycles ive had blasts but this time out of 15 embies so far none reaching blast with them, but very close at morola stage, i dont understand this.

also with a patient like myself who has different protocol as i have different probs, i find they use the word clinic protocol a lot and are not flexible.

also they make you wait 4 months between fets, when other clinics only have us wait 2 months, im on 2ww at the minute with origin, but whatever the outcome i will not cycle fresh with them again as due to pcos they were so terrified of ohss they droppped my dosage so much i bled out most of my lining and also lost egg quality and i overstimmed anyway. 

the only positive i have is that i was treated well during egg retrevial years ago at sims i was awake and in incredible pain during ec when morphine was put into a muscle instead of a vein, scared me off furthur treatment for yrs.

this whole thing is such a emotioinal and financial strain on us all.

rosebud


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

Im starting to panic... We are due to go to origin on the 8th November for as assessment after reading your posts im getting worried.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey jillyhen,

its very unsettling to read bad reports about origin and it has made me worry about the future in case we ever need them. altho we only had a consultation with them, i cannot fault them as if it wasnt for them being so thorough, i wudnt have had my endo  etc detected on my ovaries (which was missed by rfc on their scans etc). i think its gud to be balanced about it, after all, many people have great reports about them and have had success. alternately the rfc gets some really bad reviews too. maybe u shud go and c what u think, if u get a bad feeling about it then u will know whats best for u and dh. its v. difficult when theres a lot of money involved along with the other mental, emotional and physical stresses.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

thats the things Carly.

How are you doin?

Must get a meet up arranged x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

im doing not too bad- u were right the time flies once u get started! im an expert on the injections now lol feeling really really tired and feel a bit hungover-ish...apart frm that i feel gud. up tomoro for first scan so a bit nervous that everything shud b as it shud. feelin a few twinges etc down there so hope thats a gud thing.
hows u? not long til the 8th now x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Time flies when your having fun!!

Good luck with the scan.. When is e/c?

Jillyhen


----------



## Em05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Bella,

Sorry to hear of your experience with Origin. 

I did a short protocol with them in August and am now 11 weeks pregnant! Like yourself the turnover of staff worried me but can't fault them cause of my outcome. I found Dr Sandra Brett to be very good, she did my EC and ET. At my ET the scanner didn't show up my womb (can happen to some women) and she had to just do the ET without the scanner which worried me for the full 2ww but she obviously knew what she was doing. It's a tough decision that you've to make and I wish you all the very best with it. I just googled Sandra there and I see she also works at HARI in Dublin which is another clinic down south that has a good name, costs don't seem to bad either, might be worth giving them a call.

Another thing bout Origin, the morning I rang them to tell them bout my BFP, the receptionist said I was one of many that had rang that morning with the same result. Sorry if that confuses you even more but just thought I'd let you know and also to put Jilly and other girls that have planned to cycle with Origin.

All the very best with it and hope you get that BFP that you very much deserve x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there

i got a bfn this time as well, my 8th tx , this is just a neverending hell.

rosebud


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

rosebud - so sorry hun. i hope ur ok and looking after urself and dh.
jillyhen- ec scheduled for 26th all being well. scan this morn went well- everything progressing as it shud. dr. traub was there -v. nice man. however, a nurse did the scan, she was v. nice too and it wasnt embarassing at all-mayb im just so used to it lol
em05- congrats on ur pregnancy, great to hear some positive news at last x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Carly

Glad your scan went well, roll on next week.

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks jilly-im getting scared now. terrified of ec-wud rather be put out for it but know thats not what they do. wonder if u can ask for the max dosage of morphine? lol im such a wuss.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Carly

i got plenty, just keep saying that you want a bit more.. Mine was painful as they cudnt get good access to right ovary. 

You will be ok

Jillyhen


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

i will be asking for plenty just quite worried still! personally i think they shud put u out for it and b done with it!


----------



## aygirl (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally, i dont rate them with the benefit of hindsight. I had 3 cycles with them - each under a different consultant in the same year - all BFN. Got totally cheesed off and decided to investigate some other clinics and decided on CARE Nottingham based on HFEA results. I have also had a failed cycle there but now i am armed with a whole pile of information as to why no BFP. I have adenomyosis and immune issues which dont help but i feel at least my concerns are addressed and taken seriously and my protocol has been changes accordingly.

I guess some will be lucky and some wont??!!


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi aygirl,

like yourself with the benefit of hindsight i wouldnt have went to origin, as i feel they wasted a whole year on me. they seem to be able to deal with the basics ok and work for women with straightforward issues. unfortunately im far from straightforward.

they also waste far too much time between fets , 4months is too long in my opinion. i wont be using them again, but unsure where to move to.

rosebud


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Please can I remind you ladies that this thread is a public site and to be very careful of making posts that could be considered libellous and therefore leave yourselves and fertility friends open to legal proceedings. I have made a number a changes to your posts to hopefully circumvent this.

Please have a look at the site guidelines concerning this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89545.0

Remember you can also use the PM system.

The opinions in this thread are of the posters and NOT of FertilityFriends.co.uk.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey ladies

We where up in origin today for our inital assessment and i found the staff very friendly and i couldnt complain about a thing. Everything was explained thoroughly a lot better than the rfc.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am currently. With them and and not 100% with the service,  but trying to stay positive as I don't wanna waste 4k. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Keepingpositive.

Who is the current Dr in Origin at the moment?
Fingers crossed for your treatment.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yellowhope

When i asked who we would be under it was either Dr Heasley ro Dr Diakous.

Jillyhen


----------

